# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ της Νότιας Κορέας (Ferries of South Korea)

## Appia_1978

Στο Ferries 2/2009 είχε ένα πολύ όμορφο αφιέρωμα σε Νοτιοκορεάτικες γραμμές και τα πλοία τους. 
Σας παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτογραφίες από αυτά τα πλοία. Απολαύστε τις  :Very Happy: 

Car Ferry Rainbow (1988 )

Car Ferry Rainbow.jpg

Δεν μοιάζει καταπληκτικά με την όμορφη Αικατερίνη της Κέρκυρας;  :Very Happy: 

Hanil Carferry No. 1 (1991)

Hanil Carferry No1.jpg

Hanil Carferry No. 2 (1994)

Hanil Carferry No2.jpg

Namhae Gosok Carferry 7 (1991)

Namhae Gosok Carferry 7.jpg

Queen Mary (1990)

Queen Mary.jpg

----------


## nippon

Μαρκο!!! Εκπληκτικο το αφιερωμα σου!! Τετοια σκαρια επρεπε να ειναι στα νερα  εμας!!

Οι νοτιοκορεατες με τοσα ναυπηγεια και υποδομες που εχουν, ειναι οι δευτεροι καλυτεροι πελατες μετα τους Φιλιππινεζους στα Japaneses ferries!

Και για οσους δεν γνωριζουν οτι το γερμανικο περιοδικο FERRIES ειναι απο τα καλυτερα του ειδους του. Ενω το γνωστο εντυπο μας αρχιζει για μενα προσωπικα να χανει λιγο απο την λαμψη του και να ξεφευγει απο τα πραγματικα θεματα...(Αποψη μου βεβαια...)

----------


## Apostolos

To queen mary ειναι προς πώληση...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο το αφιερωμα και αν γινεται να ανεβουν και αλλες φωτο.Βεβαια βλεπω οτι μαλλον ολα τα πλοια της Ν.Κορεας ειναι made(built) in japan.Στην ελλαδα απο Ν.Κορεα εχουν ερθει τα star trailer(P. krimniotissa) ,Eptanissos και καποια αλλα νομιζω

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε ΒΕΝ, πολύ ευχαρίστως θα ανέβαζα και άλλες φωτογραφίες, αλλά δυστυχώς το αφιέρωμα περιείχε μόνο ακόμη ένα φορτηγό και ένα ταχύπλοο. Το υπόλοιπο ήταν κείμενο. 

Θα μπορούσα όμως, να ανεβάσω τις επόμενες ημέρες μερικές εικόνες από Κινέζικα ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Είχε και για αυτά ένα αφιέρωμα  :Very Happy: 

Τα πλοία είναι βεβαίως όλα Γιαπωνέζικα. Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. 

Φίλε Nippon, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Όντως, το Ferries είναι την παρούσα στιγμή, το καλύτερο κατ΄εμένα ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό. Το Ships Monthly έχει δώσει πάρα πολύ μεγάλη βαρύτητα στα παλιά Αγγλικά σκαριά και ο Εφοπλιστής εξαρτάται, μια είναι καταπληκτικός και μια απλώς το ξεφυλλίζω. Ξέρω, ότι όλα εξαρτώνται από τα χρήματα, αλλά αυτές οι παρουσιάσεις από γιωτ τον τελευταίο καιρό, κάπως δε μου κάθονται καλά ...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Στο Ferries 2/2009 είχε ένα πολύ όμορφο αφιέρωμα σε Νοτιοκορεάτικες γραμμές και τα πλοία τους. 
> Σας παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτογραφίες από αυτά τα πλοία. Απολαύστε τις 
> 
> Car Ferry Rainbow (1988 )
> 
> Car Ferry Rainbow.jpg
> 
> Δεν μοιάζει καταπληκτικά με την όμορφη Αικατερίνη της Κέρκυρας; 
> 
> ...


ΟΟΟΟ αυτά είναι βαπόρια !!
το πρώτο από την μέση και μπρος είναι Αικατερίνη και από μέση και πίσω φέρνει σε Ιονίς(european seaways)
το δεύτερο είναι σαν τον ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ αλλά σε μίνι έκδοση από μέση και μπροστά :mrgreen:
ωραίο αφιέρωμα φίλε !!

----------


## nickosps

Και από τη μέση και πίσω λόγω τσιμινιέρων φέρνει λίγο σε Διαγόρα...

----------

